# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا نصائح تكنولوجية Pixel Buds: الترجمة الفورية والاقتران مع مختلف الأجهزة

## mohamed73

في شهر أكتوبر 2017، أعلنت  شركة جوجل عن Pixel Buds، السماعات اللاسلكية التي تمتلك مزايا عديدة ومن  أهمها، إتاحة الإمكانية للتحكم بالصوت من خلال التمرير عليها يمينًا  وشمالًا لتغيير مستوى الصوت أو للأعلى والأسفل للتبديل بين قوائم التشغيل،  كما تمتاز بأنها تدمج تقنيات الذكاء الاصطناعي من خلال مساعد جوجل الرقمي،  فضلا عن دعم الترجمة الفورية بين 40 لغة.  *كيف تعمل ميزة الترجمة الفورية في Pixel Buds؟* عليك الضغط مطولًا على السماعة  اليمنى ونطق “Google, help me Speak” ثم اسم اللغة التي تريدها من بين  اللغات المدعومة، من بينها اللغة العربية والإنجليزية والفرنسية والإسبانية  والصينية والفنلندية فضلا عن عشرات اللغات الأخرى. *لكن إن كنت لا تملك أحد هواتف جوجل ”بكسل2 أو بكسل 2 إكس إل“، سوف تفقد السماعات العديد من المزايا الفريدة، لكن على الرغم من ذلك يمكنك استخدامها مع الأجهزة الأخرى عن طريق:*  فتح إعدادات البلوتوث على الجهاز الذي ترغب في ربط السماعة به.قم بفتح حافظة شحن السماعاتاضغط على الزر الموجود داخل الحافظة لمدة 3 إلى 5 ثوان حتى يبدأ ضوء الليد بالوميض. اعثر على Pixel Buds في قائمة البلوتوث على الجهاز المراد الإقتران به. تجدر الإشارة إلى أن سماعات  Pixel Buds مصممة للتكامل مع هاتفي جوجل بكسل 2 وبكسل 2 اكس ال، إلا أنها  تدعم كل الهواتف الذكية العاملة بنظام التشغيل أندرويد 5.0 والإصدارات  الأحدث -ميزة المساعد الصوتي تحتاج هاتف يعمل بنظام أندرويد 6.0 أو أحدث-، كما تدعم هواتف آيفون أيضا العاملة بنظام التشغيل *iOS 10* والإصدارات الأحدث.

----------

